# 1800x700x600 ?



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

any one knoe how many gals is 1800x700x600?

Thanks


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

use the volume calculater above in the pnned area


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

are thos inches?

3281250 gallons if in inches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

According to my calculations that comes out to====The Pacific ocean


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

4 million gallons.. lol.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> According to my calculations that comes out to====The Pacific ocean


 thats a nice tank

wonder how muich it cost to feed everyday


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Must be in cm or mm.
2.54cm = 25.4mm = 1"
Chouin


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm waiting for LAzy to respond and let us know where these calculations came from.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

LaZy said:


> any one knoe how many gals is 1800x700x600?
> 
> Thanks


 i think i have that tank, is it called the cheaspeak bay?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

got it from dimensions of this one aro site


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Its 70.87"x27.56"x23.62" (I think it was in mm so I converted it this way)

To convert from mm to in multiply by .03937

To convert from in to mm multiply by .254

To convert from cm to in multiply by 0.3937

To convert from in to cm multiply by 2.54

Good Luck!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

RE how many gals you think its gonna be bro


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

between 180 and 200gallons with those measurements.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

LaZy said:


> any one knoe how many gals is 1800x700x600?
> 
> Thanks


 756,000 liters
198,947gallons

if measured in cm.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

4 mill gallons huh? thats my kinda system now!


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

I wonder how many rbp's u could fit in there


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > any one knoe how many gals is 1800x700x600?
> ...


 Nice it might even be bigger heh


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol probably all da p's u find in one miles worth of da amazon river


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats one massive tank!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

wonder what type of filtration it has LoL


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Lets see some pics.. i doubt anyone in the world privatly owns a 200k gallon system..

and if they did, they would not be on a Forum asking questions about it.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd get myself one of those giant squids, or maybe a breeding pair of great whites


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mr_rob_boto said:


> I'd get myself one of those giant squids, or maybe a breeding pair of great whites


 neither of which can live in captivity... not even in a tank that size.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

are you sure you didnt gave the meisures in mm's


----------



## SimonR (Jan 4, 2004)

grumble said:


> I wonder how many rbp's u could fit in there


 Rbps? Surely you could shoal Serras in that... or whales..

Si


----------

